# sockstat have some unknow connection



## Raffeale (Mar 16, 2020)

what's the unknow connection ? how to check it?

USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS      
raffeale chrome     64538 28 tcp4   192.168.2.7:48040     202.89.233.100:443
raffeale chrome     64538 34 tcp4   192.168.2.7:27968     172.217.160.110:443
raffeale chrome     64538 37 tcp4   192.168.2.7:27971     172.217.160.78:443
raffeale chrome     64538 39 tcp4   192.168.2.7:65393     172.217.160.110:443
raffeale chrome     64538 40 tcp4   192.168.2.7:27967     172.217.160.110:443
raffeale chrome     64538 41 udp4   224.0.0.251:5353      *:*
raffeale chrome     64538 43 tcp4   192.168.2.7:23036     96.47.72.84:443
raffeale chrome     64538 44 tcp4   192.168.2.7:27972     172.217.160.78:443
raffeale chrome     64538 45 tcp4   192.168.2.7:42565     172.217.24.14:443
raffeale chrome     64538 46 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41719     47.110.223.99:443
raffeale chrome     64538 47 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41709     203.208.39.216:443
raffeale chrome     64538 48 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41710     121.40.43.188:443
raffeale chrome     64538 52 tcp4   192.168.2.7:54436     203.208.43.65:80
raffeale chrome     64538 53 tcp4   192.168.2.7:22509     122.143.2.140:80
raffeale chrome     64538 57 tcp4   192.168.2.7:51085     203.208.43.119:443
raffeale chrome     64538 60 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41720     118.178.109.187:443
raffeale chrome     64538 61 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41712     118.178.109.187:443
raffeale chrome     64538 64 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41713     47.110.223.99:443
raffeale chrome     64538 71 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41703     104.20.9.218:443
raffeale chrome     64538 78 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41685     218.24.82.242:443
raffeale chrome     64538 88 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41687     39.96.132.69:443
raffeale chrome     64538 89 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41684     47.95.47.253:443
raffeale chrome     64538 92 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41686     39.96.132.69:443
raffeale chrome     64538 94 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41691     184.50.87.34:443
raffeale chrome     64538 95 tcp4   192.168.2.7:41692     39.96.132.69:443
raffeale chrome     64538 100 tcp4  192.168.2.7:41715     118.178.109.187:443
raffeale chrome     63657 174 udp4  224.0.0.251:5353      *:*
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:62498     96.47.72.84:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:27966     39.107.11.112:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:41654     61.135.169.121:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:41718     220.194.87.190:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:41656     61.135.169.121:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:41653     61.135.169.121:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:41700     61.135.169.121:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:41665     218.60.107.35:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:41716     220.194.87.190:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:49386     111.202.114.93:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:41668     61.135.169.121:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:41690     111.202.114.93:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:41664     218.60.107.35:443
?        ?          ?     ?  tcp4   192.168.2.7:41666     218.60.107.35:443


----------

